# My Chi's skin turns pink/red in the evenings..?



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Chi folks, 

I have been trying to google canine skin allergies but am not having much luck. I'm hoping that someone here can relate to my problem. 

On Monday when I arrived home from work, I hooked up the dogs and headed out for our quick afternoon walk. We came home, and dinner was served. Shortly after, my little girl chi started to turn pink! The bridge of her nose, the insides of her ears, the top of her head! Then pink turned to red! She's not itching and is otherwise completely normal. I administered a baby benadryl and the pink/red disappeared. I worried about it yesterday and tried to associate the event with something.. anything. So yesterday afternoon I did things differently. We didn't do an afternoon walk (in case she had a reaction to something in someone's yard) but sure enough, after her dinner, she gradually turned pink and then red again. 

Well that experiment kinda leads me to believe that there is something in the food.. which is strange because she has been eating this food for a few weeks so for her to just now start turning pink/red over it doesn't exactly make sense. Both of dogs are currently eating the chicken variety of Origen--when up until a few weeks ago, they were eating the fish variety (I thought I was doing them a favor by switching it up). 

Does anyone have a familiar experience? Could it really be the food? What are some common signs of food allergies? 

Please help. I'm grateful for any advice! 

 beth


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Our little Arlee turns red when she is sleepy, especially around her head. It turns back to normal when she is up and playing.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

lakeshorechihuahuas said:


> Our little Arlee turns red when she is sleepy, especially around her head. It turns back to normal when she is up and playing.


Lol! Soo cute! I wish that was all that was wrong with my baby.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera gets really pink/red after playing/running. Maybe it is the walk that is causing him to warm up. 

Last week we switched food on carrera and she ended up getting sick the next day, she was very red and had a slight fever. She wouldnt eat at all or play. 
If it was the food causing a problem I think he would have more symptoms.

maybe try giving him grilled chicken or something else for dinner and see what happens.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Your fur baby may be allergic or is sensitive to the fish formula in the new dog food. Try giving her plain cooked chicken and white rice for a week to see if the symptoms subside.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually I think it's the chicken formula. Yesterday, after much internet research and talking with my unofficial expert at the local natural pet market, I have made my home completely chicken-free.. for the doggies anyways. I bought some food called "Barking at the Moon" which is a grain-free salmon and beef formula. And I bought grain-free doggie treats that are venison and potato. So we'll wait and see what happens... ::fingers crossed::


----------



## Indie&Chili (Apr 1, 2009)

*Is the food change working?*

Hi there. I am just curious to know if switching to the "hypo-allergenic" foods has helped with your chi turning red after eating. My five month old chihuahua also turns red in the face and head after eating. I am considering switching her food so I am curious to hear what your results were.


----------

